# Treadmill on GFCI outlet?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Try it without the surge protector and see if the gfci still trips.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Most treadmills specifically state won't operate on GFCI.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Paint your basement walls and call it finished then remove the GFI receptacle... :yes:


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

chris75 said:


> Paint your basement walls and call it finished then remove the GFI receptacle... :yes:


I assume this is a joke, but I don't get it.
In any case, the basement is definitely finished. It has panel walls and drop ceiling with recessed lighting.


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

redline said:


> Try it without the surge protector and see if the gfci still trips.


I thought of doing that, since the surge protector is likely to cause an imbalance between hot and neutral when it carries surge current.

I hesitate to remove the surge protector because we have had some trouble with the electronics in the TM before, and it's off warranty and expensive to have it repaired.

Perhaps I should just not try to run so fast <g>
I was ramping up to 10mph at the time it tripped out.

FW


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

joed said:


> Most treadmills specifically state won't operate on GFCI.


I agree.
It wasn't done by choice. The outlet just happened to be close by, but as I mentioned, there is no requirement for a GFCI in that location, unless it is required in a basement?

If GFCI is required in the basement, I am going to have to install a few more of them!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

If the basement is unfinshed then yes it have to be GFCI'ed but if you have finshed basement room then you dont need the GFCI but as long you dont have any bedroom in the basement you should be ok unless your local code required a AFCI circuit [ it depending on your state code and when that was built if it was before 1999 code cycle it will be clear by long shot but later time it will reqired depending on which code cycle your state did use.

Merci, Marc


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

fw2007 said:


> I assume this is a joke, but I don't get it.
> In any case, the basement is definitely finished. It has panel walls and drop ceiling with recessed lighting.



Its not a joke, the NEC does not require GFI protection in a finished basement... so get rid of the gfi and your problems are solved...


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

chris75 said:


> Its not a joke, the NEC does not require GFI protection in a finished basement... so get rid of the gfi and your problems are solved...


After reading your reply, I did a Google and found the new code that does not require GFCI in a finished basement.
There is no bedroom in the basement, so I won't need an AFCI, and even so, the work was done way before 1999.

One of the two GFCI duplex receptacles in the wall at the location where the TM is operating is needed, as it is protecting the receptacle on the outside of the house a few feet away from the GFCI.
The other one used to feed the garage, but we have since disconnected power to the garage, so there is no need for the GFCI there.

While on the subject of code cycles; At what point do I need to update my wiring to meet the new code?
I am doing some piecemeal rewiring in the house, and mostly replacing old wiring and receptacles with new, but not adding any.
However, in some areas I do need to add new receptacles. I'm kind of assuming that once I add receptacles, I need to follow new code for the entire room, or perhaps the entire house, so I will need AFCI receptacles for the bedrooms, and GFCI for bathroom and kitchen (already took care of that).

When we had an addition (actually just enlarged 2 rooms, not adding any) put on the upstairs about 10 years ago, we had to have whole-house smoke alarms installed. New receptacles were added, but no AFCI were installed (perhaps AFCI is more recent than 10 years?), and I don't think the number of receptacles in the expanded rooms meets today's code either.

FW


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Replace the outside receptacle with a gfci, then you can do away with the one in the basement.

Unless there are loacal laws, the code is not retro active and no need to update your wireing unless you want to.
Acrfaluts have been around since 02( I think)


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Jbfan.,, 

The Arcfault was induced in the code in 02 cycle and stay the same on 05 but they rewrite the whole thing on 08 code cycle so they will use the combo AFCI instead of feeder/branch AFCI type.

[ OT for a sec my state dont have AFCI in our state codes.,, yes we are on 05 code cycle now but there are few thing still debating and will know what change it will be effect in sometime in summer/fall time when they announce it.]

Merci, Marc


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Replace the outside receptacle with a gfci, then you can do away with the one in the basement.
> 
> Unless there are loacal laws, the code is not retro active and no need to update your wireing unless you want to.
> Acrfaluts have been around since 02( I think)


I would replace the outside with a GFCI, but I wasn't sure it was OK to use the GFCI in an outdoor environment.
The box is weatherproof, but does the GFCI have to be anything special?

FW


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

you must have been sweating into the receptacle :laughing: :laughing:


----------

